# Oi! Londoners!  Have you all got black snot?



## moomoo (Nov 3, 2009)

We noticed when we were on our recent trip to London that every night we'd have to blow our noses and they were always full of black grime. 

Is it something you just get used to?  I don't remember it being an issue when I lived down there.

You don't get that living in the country.  We've got nice clean noses!


----------



## Belushi (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope, your body soon learns to cope.


----------



## Callie (Nov 3, 2009)

Only if I've been on the Northern Line. Thats why it's black, you know


----------



## Thora (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, sometimes - but only after a day on the tube.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2009)

My body has adjusted to living here. I have extra gills


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2009)

moomoo said:


> We noticed when we were on our recent trip to London that every night we'd have to blow our noses and they were always full of black grime.
> 
> Is it something you just get used to?  I don't remember it being an issue when I lived down there.
> 
> You don't get that living in the country.  We've got nice clean noses!


you're not supposed to snort the gutters.


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2009)

It's not as bad as it used to be. When I first moved there in the early 90's blowing your nose was a fairly grim experience. I think the congestion charge helped.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2009)

NVP said:


> It's not as bad as it used to be. When I first moved there in the early 90's blowing your nose was a fairly grim experience. I think the congestion charge helped.


*boom tish*


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2009)

Unintended, honest.


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 3, 2009)

It's the tube my ex used to work on it. She liked picking and showing off her black snot.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 3, 2009)

Agreed, using the underground gives you black snot - it's from the dust etc on the tunnel walls.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

haven't noticed any, sorry


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 3, 2009)

RASCIST!!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2009)

London air is slicable with a knife. We need a Disraeli type to attack air scum the way he attacked Thames scum


----------



## lilli (Nov 3, 2009)

Tunnel Nose!!! 

You get it all the time after being underground for any length of time  Try the Paris Cattas for  more than 10 hours ( I am sure Paulo999 can testify , your blowing the stuff out for days!)


----------



## Kanda (Nov 4, 2009)

It happens for about a week, then stops.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 4, 2009)

Was in London at the weekend and it happened every day.  Mostly due to tube useage, but inhaling the various airborn grime on Oxford street probably didn't help.  I could only smell one nice thing... waffles.  The rest was armpit lard, farts in the wind and the scent of a thousand buses.

Ok, since i'm in a late night confessional mode, I picked my nose in the Tate Modern and left the black bogies in a piece of toilet paper by the loo as a kind of offering to the god of l'art moderne.  Classy...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, I had black snot when I moved to London years ago.  It was grimmer than the grimmest grim thing.  And they reckon it's grim oop north?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

I remember it from years ago but not now. As mentioned, must be a tube thing


----------



## girasol (Nov 4, 2009)

Funny thread title 

nope, no black snot, mine is light yellow  and I get on the Northern Line every day to go to work.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, I know exactly what you mean!!

I used to notice it if I was in London for the day - despite coming from Birmingham where you would imagine the air just as dirty - which it definitely isn't!

I now live in London so I don't notice so much. I think it comes mainly from travelling in the underground.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And they reckon it's grim oop north?









it's grim up north alright


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 4, 2009)

I got it when I travelled through London too (not on the tube) also when I washed my hair that eve the water ran gray


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> when I washed my hair that eve the water ran gray


you should wash your hair more often then it won't be so bad.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 4, 2009)

I went to Australia when I was 21  and wondered why my snot was suddenly see through/ white


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

Tube snot innit? 

Same thing used to happen when smoking was allowed in clubs too - first big blow out into a tissue after a night of smoking & snorting was an anarchist's flag of black and red...


----------



## moomoo (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread is revolting! Bluegh! 

(((((Londoners)))))


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 4, 2009)

london bogies innit 

only get it when I go on the tube.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2009)

Kanda said:


> It happens for about a week, then stops.



Yep - after that, your body just starts accumulating it and it gives you autism. Why do you think Londoners have such a reputation for rudeness?


----------



## hipipol (Nov 4, 2009)

we is all fucked

Stop whingin


----------

